# Making distilled water



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I know there are many threads that talk about distilled water and people ask how is the best way to make it... and the answer is always buy it because it is cheap and easier... well I can not buy it, I will be able to buy it this summer but right now I am SOL. Now I could get some sent up to me but that would be expensive and take forever! SO I am going to try to make some. I searched our science lab and could find nothing that would help me in this endeavor, so I am going to have to do it with kitchen stuff.

I have an idea of how I am going to go about doing this... I figure I am going to use a stainless steel pot and on top of that I will put a SS bowl, sort of tipped to one side (I am hoping that the water will collect on that and run to the side that I have tipped. Then I will collect the water in a glass dish.

So I am looking for any suggestions, or any ideas of what NOT to do, or what to do??

Thanks guys/girls


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually, that's not a bad idea. Just make sure everything is sterilized so you don't get any bacteria in the water. 

You can use vodka to sterilize the bowl you're gonna put over the boiling water.

If you wanna take it a step futher, get a brita water pitcher, filter the water then boil and condense like you said.

Otherwise, you'll have to build yourself a "still". If you build a still, then forget the water and make some white lightning!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

1) Boil Water
2) Take pot lid, place it over the water, and after a bit, the steam will condense on the lid. If you turn the lid upside down quickly, the water all collects at the center, and can be poured out all together.
3) if you have a second pot lid, you can place it on the water as soon you remove the first lid. Hopefully you can get a pretty good cycle going with two lids (or better yet three lids and two pots of water).

I learned this from my mom. I don't remember why, but it pertained to something else we were doing. I am the son of a "Mrs. Wizard" Type science teacher. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Distilled water is regular water that has been turned to steam and recondensed. boil away the teakettle into a slanted receptacle.


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

Personally IMHO, it would just be easier and more efficient to buy the gallon for a $1 and change


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

If you have some copper tubing, make a still, it can be used to distill other fluids,too.:al


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Where my dad works (he's a dentist), they use distilled water makers. Basically, you stick some tap water in and put a thing on top with a heater and a fan in. The fan blows the hot air onto the water, it evaporates and is then collected in a container. Done.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The easiest way I know is to use a tin foil tent above a pot of boiling water and put cups at the corners to collect the run-off.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

nosaj02 said:


> Personally IMHO, it would just be easier and more efficient to buy the gallon for a $1 and change


READ the post!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good day-

Since it's so frickin' cold where you're at...and you have plenty of ice...:r...When you drink a "cold one"...The moisture on the outside(droplets) of the glass is actually distilled water.

Just get a glass of ice and hold it over somethin' to collect the water that drips. Enjoy a good cigar while you're doing it...It won't be so boring.

I'm sure you won't get a gallon...But, perhaps enough to "water" your beads!

Have a great day...And stay warm for Gawd's sake!


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

hotreds said:


> READ the post!


Wow, take it easy. I did read the post and I still think its easier to just buy it. I know he said he cant but the time and effort it would take to make it would be more costly considering materials and utilities needed. He would need to have all the supplies needed for it to be worth it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

nosaj02 said:


> Wow, take it easy. I did read the post and I still think its easier to just buy it. I know he said he cant but the time and effort it would take to make it would be more costly considering materials and utilities needed. He would need to have all the supplies needed for it to be worth it.


:r Do you know where he is?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

nosaj02 said:


> Wow, take it easy. I did read the post and I still think its easier to just buy it. I know he said he cant but the time and effort it would take to make it would be more costly considering materials and utilities needed. He would need to have all the supplies needed for it to be worth it.


Google Map or MapQuest Craig's location and you'll see why he doesn't have easy access to this.

Craig, I like Old Sailor's idea of just using a kettle, probably alot easier then going the pot & lid route. :2


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

If you are able to purchase a single bottle of Aquafina (the cocacola product) that will work well. Your town may not have a store, or whatever, but simply solving your difficulty by using some bottled drinking water is the best solution, you don't want spring water, but read the label, any bottled water that says "produced with reverse osmosis" will be fine, Dasani and some others will have added minerals, you don't want that. If it doesn't say it has anything added, you are golden. RO water is a higher level of purification than distilled, and if you do not contaminate the cap or threads, one single bottle should last you a very long time.

(I'm guessing there is a single bottle of water available somewhere, of course.)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

nosaj02 said:


> Personally IMHO, it would just be easier and more efficient to buy the gallon for a $1 and change


:rit would cost him probably around $80.00 after shipping to Resolute, if it even got there.:hn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

hotreds said:


> READ the post!


:r I was just about to post that... my problem as some of you know is that I live in the high (very high) arctic and we have only one store... people around here have no use for any water in bottles. In fact the elders still go out on the ice and get chunks of ice from icebergs for drinking water. I will have you know, nothing is like a cup of tea made from iceberg water.

CEC_Tech I do plan on using brita water... if I am going to put it in my humidor I want pure water!

zipper I never though about using the lid trick... that would work for sure.

NCRadioMan I was worried about using foil... would there be any aluminum transfer??

nosaj02 no worries brother, I live in a town of 230 we only have one store here and we are a fly in community!


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

nosaj02 said:


> Wow, take it easy. I did read the post and I still think its easier to just buy it.


:r In which case your reading comprehension is a tad off, give it *another* read.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Bear said:


> Google Map or MapQuest Craig's location and you'll see why he doesn't have easy access to this.
> 
> Craig, I like Old Sailor's idea of just using a kettle, probably alot easier then going the pot & lid route. :2


The only problem I have with that is that I am afraid about the crap in my kettle. Would that cause a problem... and yes a new kettle is on my summer list!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :rit would cost him probably around $80.00 after shipping to Resolute, if it even got there.:hn


And you know for sure it will be frozen when it gets to me!! lol


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> :r I was just about to post that... my problem as some of you know is that I live in the high (very high) arctic and we have only one store... people around here have no use for any water in bottles. In fact the elders still go out on the ice and get chunks of ice from icebergs for drinking water. I will have you know, nothing is like a cup of tea made from iceberg water.
> 
> CEC_Tech I do plan on using brita water... if I am going to put it in my humidor I want pure water!
> 
> ...


Town!!!!! more like an outpost:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> The only problem I have with that is that I am afraid about the crap in my kettle. Would that cause a problem... and yes a new kettle is on my summer list!!


The steam would be clean...give it a try, crap would stay in kettle.


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

str8edg said:


> :r I was just about to post that... my problem as some of you know is that I live in the high (very high) arctic and we have only one store... people around here have no use for any water in bottles. In fact the elders still go out on the ice and get chunks of ice from icebergs for drinking water. I will have you know, nothing is like a cup of tea made from iceberg water.
> 
> nosaj02 no worries brother, I live in a town of 230 we only have one store here and we are a fly in community!


Its cool. I wasnt trying to be an A-hole,I just didnt realize where you were located. I was about to PM you for your addy to send you out a gallon of water but I dont know if anyone delivers to the far ends of the world:ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

str8edg said:


> NCRadioMan I was worried about using foil... would there be any aluminum transfer??


I have no idea! 

Very cool offer, nosaj02! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

nosaj02 said:


> Its cool. I wasnt trying to be an A-hole,I just didnt realize where you were located. I was about to PM you for your addy to send you out a gallon of water but I dont know if anyone delivers to the far ends of the world:ss


Not a problem:r he is close to Santa though:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Stuff I've read says no on aluminum residue coming off.:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

nosaj02 I never thought you were being an ass at all, I was sure at least one person would say it was cheaper and easier to buy it... but like the guys said I am VERY remote.. like Old Sailor said we are not even a town, we are a simple hamlet!!

Thanks for all the help guys, keep it coming as I am sure there are more ideas out there. I do love knowledge!!

The reason I am wondering this is, I fixed the crack in the glass on the humidor that Navydoc sent me... I will make a thread with pics when I get home... I put in one Boveda seasoning pack two days ago and the humidity is still only 43% so I was going to jump start it with some distilled water.

*EDIT* nosaj02 thank you for the offer brother but it would really cost a lot!! I will have some after the summer so I just need a little right now!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

str8edg said:


> The reason I am wondering this is, I fixed the crack in the glass on the humidor that Navydoc sent me... I will make a thread with pics when I get home... I put in one Boveda seasoning pack two days ago and the humidity is still only 43% so I was going to jump start it with some distilled water.
> 
> *EDIT* nosaj02 thank you for the offer brother but it would really cost a lot!! I will have some after the summer so I just need a little right now!


My apologies...
I thought perhaps...it was a "bead issue".


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Bear said:


> Craig, I like Old Sailor's idea of just using a kettle, probably alot easier then going the pot & lid route. :2


I think he has a point. Both methods are pretty simple, and will do the trick. I think the tea kettle would be much quicker though and much less labor intensive.

Though...You do work in the school...and I only remembered this method because I did a science project with my mom, a science teacher...Cheap labor?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Stuff I've read says no on aluminum residue coming off.:tu


Good to know sir, I would like to just be able to set something up and let it run.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

The best method for you would to be the way zipper described. Just boil and collect the steam.

As to another point, I don't see how your science lab doesn't have the necessary equipment for doing this. It's chemistry 101. All you would need are flasks, a distiller tube and heat source. You really don't even need the distiller tube if you have a cork and some tubing.

Also, try googling distilling. A TON of links will pop up some with videos even. It's all pretty simple.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

In order to get the water to condense in such a way that it doesn't end up wasting a lot due to simply escaping in the air, you would need an efficient way to chill the steam so it can condense on something. The best thing I can come up with is to use a smallish pot and put a pan bigger than the diamieter of the pot upside down over it instead of a lid, with some ice on top of the overturned pan to make it condense on the overturned pan, and then some kind of catch for the runoff. It sounds really stupid typing it, but I swear it works in my head. If you don't get it I can try and set it up for you and take a pic if you don't get what you need. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

My371 said:


> My apologies...
> I thought perhaps...it was a "bead issue".


No worries... hell if I can make enough I would love to get some beads on the go... I got Boveda 65% packs right now but beads would be MUCH cheaper in the long run... especially when I get a cooler!!! (which I can not buy in town either... why do I live here again??)



zipper said:


> I think he has a point. Both methods are pretty simple, and will do the trick. I think the tea kettle would be much quicker though and much less labor intensive.
> 
> Though...You do work in the school...and I only remembered this method because I did a science project with my mom, a science teacher...Cheap labor?


You got a smart mom, my mom taught grade 3, lets just say science is not her strength! I do see your point, if I had the gear in the lab I would make it a project for sure... have all the kids making me distilled water!! Fun days! But I looked and we are not exactly set up at all.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> The best method for you would to be the way zipper described. Just boil and collect the steam.
> 
> As to another point, I don't see how your science lab doesn't have the necessary equipment for doing this. It's chemistry 101. All you would need are flasks, *a distiller tube* and heat source. You really don't even need the distiller tube if you have *a cork and some tubing*.
> 
> Also, try googling distilling. A TON of links will pop up some with videos even. It's all pretty simple.


Maybe when I said science lab I was a little misleading... I should call it the room we go it when we talk about science!! We do mostly biology around here and earth science stuff. You know dissecting seals, polar bear eye balls and organs, stuff like that. So the only apparatus we have in there really is just a few beakers and some test tubes



Twill413 said:


> In order to get the water to condense in such a way that it doesn't end up wasting a lot due to simply escaping in the air, you would need an efficient way to chill the steam so it can condense on something. The best thing I can come up with is to use a smallish pot and put a pan bigger than the diamieter of the pot upside down over it instead of a lid, with some ice on top of the overturned pan to make it condense on the overturned pan, and then some kind of catch for the runoff. It sounds really stupid typing it, but I swear it works in my head. If you don't get it I can try and set it up for you and take a pic if you don't get what you need. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


I know what you are saying... I don't have to worry about the temp issue to be honest, I think I will use the kettle and the tin foil idea and I will do it in my porch... so I figure if the surrounding air is -30C or so... it will condense I just hope it does not freeze right away!


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

bunsen burner -> beaker -> cork/hose -> receptacle

amirite?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I did this in my dorm room a few years back (though not with water...). Here's a rundown of my method (very similar to others, with a slight twist), adapt with the materials you have as necessary.

I had no heat source, so I bought a 'fry daddy' deep fryer. Heat source and pot all in one. Then I put a small cereal bowl on a shelf inside the fryer. I used an electric stove burner insert (the cheap aluminum dome) as the shelf. That kept the cereal bowl out of the boiling liquid and off the hot surface of the pan. Next was a large metal mixing bowl on top of the fryer, as a lid. And the trick, I filled it with ice. The ice will increase your efficiency, cooling the steamer much faster and reducing the amount that escapes through the cracks.

This works a little better than the 'lid' method because you're collecting the distillate inside the pot. You won't have to open the lid every few minutes and will waste less heat and steam.

The real question is what exactly are you distilling? I'm no expert, but I'd imagine freshly fallen snow ought to be pretty pure. Distilling tap water makes sense at least to get rid of the chlorine, but I'm not sure what you gain by distilling more pure water. Is there a high mineral content or some other impurity in melted snow? And if so, are you worried about it screwing up the beads, or somehow finding its way into a cigar? I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, I'm just a little skeptical of the magical properties of distilled water vs. anything other than tap when it comes to humidors.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> It sounds really stupid typing it, but I swear it works in my head.


Trust me, it works  Not very efficient by any means, but you've definitely got the right idea.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Try this one in the lab:
Parts: test tube
rubber stopper with hole
glass tubing to fit hole in stopper
beaker to collect distilled water
bunsen or alcohol burner
tap water
test tube stand and clamp

procedure: 1. Clean test tube and half fill with water.
2. Over heat source, bend tube into a "U" shape.
3. Insert 1 end of tubing into stopper, making sure that it goes through stopper but does not contact water.
4. Clamp test tube into stand.
5. Place clean beaker under other end of tubing.
6. Heat water with the heat source.

The water that collects in the beaker will be steam distilled and will have most minerals removed. This procedure can be repeated as often as needed and can be stored in a clean test tube that is plugged with a solid stopper. The reason for the bend in the tubing is to make the steam condense back into liquid water. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be wary about using lab equipment. Can you REALLY be sure it's clean? I've worked in a lot of labs, with 'clean' glassware, but there's no way in hell I'd drink from any of them. Even the ones I personally cleaned, just not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

str8edg said:


> And you know for sure it will be frozen when it gets to me!! lol


Good point! I can imagine a plastic jug of water exploding in those temps! Boy, what a different set of circumsatnces you have to look out for! I guess, tho, that no beetles would survive the trip to y'all up 'ere!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

str8edg said:


> :r I was just about to post that... my problem as some of you know is that I live in the high (very high) arctic and we have only one store... people around here have no use for any water in bottles. In fact the elders still go out on the ice and get chunks of ice from icebergs for drinking water. I will have you know, nothing is like a cup of tea made from iceberg water.
> 
> CEC_Tech I do plan on using brita water... if I am going to put it in my humidor I want pure water!
> 
> ...


Marginal Al transfer but why not use iceberg water. It tastes so good b/c its pretty pure. Try this link 
That's pretty pure stuff, less that 10 ppm TDS (parts per million total dissolved solids) YMMV


NCRadioMan said:


> The easiest way I know is to use a tin foil tent above a pot of boiling water and put cups at the corners to collect the run-off.


Why do I think you may have some practical experience in this department? Checking mash?! :r


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I googled your location on google maps and you aren't kidding you are remote. I don't even want to know how much a cigar costs by the time it gets to you. Yikes. Best of luck. Found this link which says what everone else has been saying but it has a nice drawring. 
http://www.thefarm.org/charities/i4at/surv/distill.htm


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

A bit more costly and don't know if covered already but you can make the equivalent of distilled water for your smokes and for drinking.
You use deionized water that works just as well via an R.O. (reverse osmosis) unit.
At the same time, you have great quality drinking water.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

If your using humi pucks or beads I will give you the simplest solution.


PM me and I will send you a couple of pints.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Blueface said:


> A bit more costly and don't know if covered already but you can make the equivalent of distilled water for your smokes and for drinking.
> You use deionized water that works just as well via an R.O. (reverse osmosis) unit.
> At the same time, you have great quality drinking water.


I have an R.O./D.I. plant for making (extremely) pure water for my aquariums but the equipment is expensive. I like all of the still ideas coming out here.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> If your using humi pucks or beads I will give you the simplest solution.
> 
> PM me and I will send you a couple of pints.


I thank you for your offer sir, but really I don't know if they would make it here intact and unfrozen.. and the cost would be ridiculous. But thank you sir


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey str8edg,
I think I can help. Where you live is really cold. The relative humidity inside the place you live is probably around 30%. You want 70% in your humi (or 60 or 65, whatever you've chosen).
What's happening is this...
Humidor. Loose and leaky. The inside humidity is higher than the outside. It has what's called a "positive vapor pressure".
Imagine it like this...
The your humidor is a basketball. The basketball has 100 holes in it. When I pump it up to 70 pounds almost all the air leaks out. At first real fast, then slower and slower until the air pressure inside equals that of the outside.
That's what your humidor is doing. It can't help it.
What you can do to alleviate the problem is to seal that thing up as tight as you can get it and open it very infrequently.
You have an exceptional situation that most of us don't experience.
If you want to ramp up that humidity you'll need to add more surface area.
Surface area is the "wet" area available to the air in your humidor.
You can achieve that by adding a lot more beads, a lot more gel, or just a plain old plate or dish or water.
In time you will find the right amount of material/surface area that will keep your humidor in a decent RH range.
The reason you're having an exceptional problem is that you live in exceptional conditions. Your media (stuff you use to control the RH in yor humidor) has to give the air in your humidor a lot more water vapor where you live than we need here.
So basically you need two or three or four times the surface area that we do.
Try a couple pans of water with foam or a sponge and some sort of antimicrobial soap or something. It'll work. I promise. Just keep increasing the surface area until you get where you want to be.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

i would just keep my humidor indoors


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shilala said:


> Hey str8edg,
> I think I can help. Where you live is really cold. The relative humidity inside the place you live is probably around 30%. You want 70% in your humi (or 60 or 65, whatever you've chosen).
> What's happening is this...
> Humidor. Loose and leaky. The inside humidity is higher than the outside. It has what's called a "positive vapor pressure".
> ...


 What has this to do with his question on making distilled water?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> i would just keep my humidor indoors


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> pbrennan10 said:
> 
> 
> > i would just keep my humidor indoors


Ya I can not figure that one out either...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I made a stovetop still in college one time using a tea kettle, copper tubing and a gallon jug. I cut a large rubber stopper for the kettle with a hole in the middle of the stopper for the tubing. I coiled the tubing. Cut the top out of the jug, put the coil inside the jug with the end running out the bottom of the jug. I used sealant to seal around the outlet. I put ice in the jug with the coil for a condenser. Fill the kettle up and boil away. Since you are not cooking mash, you have no worries of setting the stove on fire from the alcohol.

I found a link to one similar, Here. You won't need the thermometer hole.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Ya I can not figure that one out either...


I don't think either of them read the first post:r eithr that or I want half of what they're on.:ss


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Half would kill a normal man


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> What has this to do with his question on making distilled water?


He's making the distilled water to attempt to jumpstart a new Boveda pack that's inadequate to begin with (from what he shared).
It'll only get his humidor to 46%.
I proposed an answer to his problem.
Feelin it now?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> I don't think either of them read the first post:r eithr that or I want half of what they're on.:ss


I read the first and all the ensuing posts before typing.
You may wish to try the same?


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

shilala said:


> He's making the distilled water to attempt to jumpstart a new Boveda pack that's inadequate to begin with (from what he shared).
> It'll only get his humidor to 46%.
> I proposed an answer to his problem.
> Feelin it now?


I think they keep their living areas warm up there.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried to do it with my kettle... ya I'm an idiot!! I have an electic kettle, it shuts off by automatically!! So I switch to a pot of water and bowl setup... I got a couple shot glasses full BUT man I would not want to have to make a lot like that!! I am sure given time I could rig up something better.

So nuked the water for 30 sec to get it HOT and steamy and put it in the humidor!! Man the hygrometer shot up fast! I hope this gets things going.

shilala, I think I got ya... when I get the humidor seasoned I will be using Boveda 65% packs and I will add the 3 they suggest and if that does not stabilize it then I will add more until it does!!

smokeyscotch thanks for the info... but I don't have access to any of that stuff. But ya I am sure that would work.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> I think they keep their living areas warm up there.


Uh huh.
What do you suppose the RH is in the interior of a home in the Arctic?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

str8edg said:


> I tried to do it with my kettle... ya I'm an idiot!! I have an electic kettle, it shuts off by automatically!! So I switch to a pot of water and bowl setup... I got a couple shot glasses full BUT man I would not want to have to make a lot like that!! I am sure given time I could rig up something better.
> 
> So nuked the water for 30 sec to get it HOT and steamy and put it in the humidor!! Man the hygrometer shot up fast! I hope this gets things going.
> 
> ...


Got ya brother!!!
Have fun fooling around with that thing. 
I'd sure like to see some pics of where you live up there. I bet it's something to behold. :tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

shilala said:


> Uh huh.
> What do you suppose the RH is in the interior of a home in the Arctic?


Does said house have a whole house (furnace mounted) humidifer?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I tried to do it with my kettle... ya I'm an idiot!! I have an electic kettle, it shuts off by automatically!! So I switch to a pot of water and bowl setup... I got a couple shot glasses full BUT man I would not want to have to make a lot like that!! I am sure given time I could rig up something better.
> 
> So nuked the water for 30 sec to get it HOT and steamy and put it in the humidor!! Man the hygrometer shot up fast! I hope this gets things going.
> 
> ...


If I need to mail you one, let me know. In the mean time good luck.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

shilala said:


> Uh huh.
> What do you suppose the RH is in the interior of a home in the Arctic?


My hygrometer does not read below 30% and when I left it out in the house it went to -- so it is below 30% for sure... the static is the worst thing about it... my finger tips are now immune!

I guess I do have some interesting problems up here!!

Dave, I used the aluminum foil in my contraption so I hope you are right?? If my cigars taste of metal I am coming after you!! :tu

Well I guess being that some of them came from you I should just shut the hell up!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> If I need to mail you one, let me know. In the mean time good luck.


I am ok on the distilled water front now... I think... but hell if you want to set up a still and send me the good stuff... then that sounds great!! :r

Thanks all the same Tim.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shilala said:


> I read the first and all the ensuing posts before typing.
> You may wish to try the same?


Well first off; I was making a joke hence the smiley face, if I insulted you that was NOT my intention. 2ndly....I do know what conditions Craig is under up there as I have been up there before, and have helped him out on a few other problems since he joined this site, so I do know his situation. If I offended you, my apologies.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

str8edg said:


> My hygrometer does not read below 30% and when I left it out in the house it went to -- so it is below 30% for sure... the static is the worst thing about it... my finger tips are now immune!
> 
> I guess I do have some interesting problems up here!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I figured you had major problems. 
You'll probably have to use twice the recommended amount of Boveda packs to keep the humidity up in that thing.
They are super slow in recovering once the humidity goes down.
There's no reason in the world why you can't melt a nice chunk of ice to make your water.
Put it in deep dishes and use that to season your humidor.
You're making things tough on yourself.
Pathogens and bacteria and so forth aren't going to travel out of the bowls by evaporation.
I wish I had polar ice to season my humidor. That'd be cool as shit.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Well first off; I was making a joke hence the smiley face, if I insulted you that was NOT my intention. 2ndly....I do know what conditions Craig is under up there as I have been up there before, and have helped him out on a few other problems since he joined this site, so I do know his situation. If I offended you, my apologies.


My apologies as well. I thought you were just being a dick.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Whooo glad that was over... did not want my little thread to cause any problems!!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The real secret to getting pure substances when you distill it is to keep the temp as close to the boiling point (in your case waters) as you can. Some of the impurities in the water may also evaporate at temps below (or above) water's boiling point you can end up collecting them in the condensed liquid and you still have impure water.


To make it easy just sure you only start to collect water once its boiling for a bit and to stop collecting once the boiling stops and before you go dry. Boil alot more water than what you want to distill as the amount left in the pot becomes increasingly "unpure" and it will cause some difficulties.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

shilala said:


> Yeah, I figured you had major problems.
> You'll probably have to use twice the recommended amount of Boveda packs to keep the humidity up in that thing.
> They are super slow in recovering once the humidity goes down.
> There's no reason in the world why you can't melt a nice chunk of ice to make your water.
> ...


Maybe I should do some research into iceberg water... I wonder if it would be good to spray on beads?? Maybe that is a good question for Viper.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Maybe I should do some research into *iceberg water*... I wonder if it would be good to spray on beads?? Maybe that is a good question for Viper.


LOL - after reading through all the posts - that's what I was going to suggest.
That or find someone taking a core sample from a few thousand years ago.

Seriously though - people want to use distilled water due to the perceived contamination by the minerals/impurities in tap/well water. I used regular ole tap water in my humidifiers for at least 20 years - firstly cause I didn't know any better - and then later cause I could not tell a difference. Sure I use it now - just cause I can.
That all said - I'd venture to say that chipping off a block of iceberg that was created who knows how long ago would be pretty damn low in mineral/chemicals. If it was me - I'd do it - forget about it and just enjoy the smokes.

Good luck with it all.

Ron


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

str8edg said:


> Maybe I should do some research into iceberg water... I wonder if it would be good to spray on beads?? Maybe that is a good question for Viper.


No it wouldn't. For that you NEED to have distilled water.
You aren't going to have the iceberg water in the humidor for more than a day or two and that won't hurt anything.
The impurities would hog up silica beads. 
You don't have any beads anyways, do you?


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Take a look on ebay...they have distilling machines realtively cheap.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Craig,

Since you're a teacher you should have all your students do a distilled water creation experiment for the next couple of weeks or until you have a few gallons. :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Craig,
> 
> Since you're a teacher you should have all your students do a distilled water creation experiment for the next couple of weeks or until you have a few gallons. :ss


I would do that in a sec... but we don't have the gear in school... we have lots of stuff but glasswear is limited!! Maybe next year, I just won't tell them what it's for. Although I am trying to get my principal into cigars!!



Soprano3695 said:


> Take a look on ebay...they have distilling machines realtively cheap.


I can't believe I never thought of eBay... I bought all my Christmas gifts there.



shilala said:


> No it wouldn't. For that you NEED to have distilled water.
> You aren't going to have the iceberg water in the humidor for more than a day or two and that won't hurt anything.
> The impurities would hog up silica beads.
> You don't have any beads anyways, do you?


No beads yet.. just Boveda packs right now, due to my lack of distilled water. I plan on moving to beads or sheets in September but I will have distilled water by then.



RGD said:


> LOL - after reading through all the posts - that's what I was going to suggest.
> That or find someone taking a core sample from a few thousand years ago.
> 
> Seriously though - people want to use distilled water due to the perceived contamination by the minerals/impurities in tap/well water. I used regular ole tap water in my humidifiers for at least 20 years - firstly cause I didn't know any better - and then later cause I could not tell a difference. Sure I use it now - just cause I can.
> ...


Thank you sir, I am real new to storing cigars and only know what I read. I take the experience of the FOGs very sersiously. I may be the only person on CS that has a humidor that runs on hand picked iceberg water!!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Distilled water is regular water that has been turned to steam and recondensed. boil away the teakettle into a slanted receptacle.


Yep, it's that simple ...Same way good whiskey is made :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I am ok on the distilled water front now... I think... but hell if you want to set up a still and send me the good stuff... then that sounds great!! :r
> 
> *Thanks all the same Tim.[/*quote]
> 
> You bet!:tu I just hate to know you're up there needing distilled water and can't readily get some. If I can help, holla.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd keep it simple & just use some fresh snow. Heck, who really knows if the gallon jugs we get are actually distilled water & not some stock boy filling up empty jugs with tap water?


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You don't really need distilled water. If you were going pour it on beads or a foam device you would, but you can set a glass of regular water in your humi without any problems. When you do get beads just bring a pan of water to a good boil for a few minutes and put the beads in a colander and hold them over it, the steam will recharge the beads. You might want to try that selling iceberg water thing a shot. You'll probably get rich.  Bottled spring water??? Contaminated by the pollution in the ground! But from the great north pure iceberg water. Natures best. :tu


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

here dude...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PURE-WATER-SS-5...ryZ20684QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

kvm said:


> You don't really need distilled water. If you were going pour it on beads or a foam device you would, but you can set a glass of regular water in your humi without any problems. When you do get beads just bring a pan of water to a good boil for a few minutes and put the beads in a colander and hold them over it, the steam will recharge the beads. You might want to try that selling iceberg water thing a shot. You'll probably get rich.  Bottled spring water??? Contaminated by the pollution in the ground! But from the great north pure iceberg water. Natures best. :tu


I never thought of recharging the beads with steam!!! That would solve everything... if the temp would not hurt the beads... another question for viper!! And you never know maybe I will start bombing people with iceberg water!! lol



Soprano3695 said:


> here dude...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PURE-WATER-SS-5...ryZ20684QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thank you sir... although that may be a little large, and expensive to ship up here! But I have been looking and have found some nice ones on there.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is a long shot....you could just move....


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

lol... not yet, only been here 4 years we are planing on 10. So we got a few more years of odd problems!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Just to give an update... since I added the steaming bowl of homemade distilled water to the humi, the humidity is sitting at 61%. So adding the distilled water added 20% so it sure helped!

Thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wouldn't you be able to use a water purifier.. or is that not the same?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> Why do I think you may have some practical experience in this department? Checking mash?! :r


:r I resemble that remark, galaga!

Here's a little read on a simple way to use a crock pot and plastic jug to make distilled water. It would also work for distilling other things besides water. :al

Read past the first article down to the second one that talks about "_The Alaskan Bootlegger's Bible_" There they talk about how to use a crock pot, piece of 1/4 inch copper tubing and a plastic milk jug filled with ice to distill things...

*The Two-Dollar Crockpot Still recipes for whiskey stills* 
http://users.telenet.be/african-shop/recipes_for_whiskey_stills.htm









Here is website with a more expensive, although much more highly productive as far as quantity, set of distillery products.

http://www.moonshinerstills.com/

Not sure but you folks can probably make the stuff legally up there anyway. Then you would have everyone smoking cigars and gettting drunk. Two problems solved while looking for one solution.:r:tu

Good luck!

CBF


----------

